# Retained placenta? HELP!!



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

My Nubian cross (Joy) gave birth yesterday to a healthy buck.. he was the first born on our farm  But i'm getting pretty worried because I never saw the afterbirth pass. I watched her pretty closely all day yesterday and then checked on her frequently today. I saw several long stringy globs of goop come out..but nothing like what I thought it was supposed to look like. There was a sudden burst of fluid from her about half an hour after she gave birth...but i know a retained placenta is nothing to mess around with. Was what I saw her afterbirth? Could she have eaten it when i wasnt around? Any way I can tell? Or should I take her to the vet first thing tomorrow? :? She's acting normal and eating and drinking well.. :help:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Were you there for the birth? Does will most definitely eat their placentas if they get a chance. It is possible she ate it when you were not looking. If she is acting normal and eating and drinking well, it is likely she is fine. Check the colors of her eyelids to make sure they are a nice pink color. If they are very pale she could be anemic from the birth (or wormy.) Take her temperature. If she starts acting sick, not wanting eat, acts as if she is in pain, has very pale/white eyelids or has a temperature then call a vet. Otherwise she should be alright and probably ate it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have to agree with firelight -- sounds like she more then likely ate it


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes the long stringy thing with globs on it she has most likely passed the placenta, maybe eaten it. You might even find parts of it in the bedding.
So long as she doesnt smell like a slaughter house back there & I do mean literally, thats what she will smell like if she hasnt passed it.
Congrats on that baby!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like you seen the afterbirth and I also agree.. she most likely ate it.....

like was mentioned.... if it didn't pass... then you will smell her....it stinks.... :hug:


Congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

My doe had a single doeling 4 weeks ago and unfortunately I wasn't there for the birth. I found the new baby already dried off in the barn the next morning. I never saw her pass the after birth either and like you I worried that she hadn't passed it because I didn't see any sign of it in the hay either. She also had long stringy gobs of goo hanging that were nothing like after birth. I did cut part of that off so that it didn't get caught around her leg and get pulled on. My doe seemed alert and was eating and drinking normally and I watched her very closely for a while and then because all seemed well, and I didn't see her pass the after birth.....I assumed that she ate it. All the things you mentioned sounds like just what happened with my doe. Keep a close eye on her and enjoy the new baby.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It took all of my does about 2 hours to pass their placenta - they got so wrapped up in their kids that everything else had to wait! Anyway, I have a doe that will gobble it up in a matter of just a few minutes, others will just turn their nose up at it, or nibble at it. 
With that said....I am sure she ate it


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

We've had 3 kiddings so far and never found a plecenta for any of them. Well I did see the second doe pass hers on the camera, just kinda fell out but that was because I thought she had another kid in there and I was watching super duper close. The first one I was so cold and tired that I just came to the house after I had her and the kid settled in (this was durring the blizzard and I needed warmth). The last one didn't want to feed the kids, so we brought them to the house and was rather busy with them. On all occasions when we went back out to check on them no afterbirth and they were acting completely normal. All of them ate theirs and like everyone else said your doe probably did the same. If she seems off in a day or so then I would be worried, but for now I would assume she ate it.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Something weird is happening..every time i try to post, i get logged out :tears: going to try this again...

Thank you SO much for all the feedback! She and baby are doing fabulous and she smells fine LOL!! Thank yall again!! :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all is well... :hi5: 


Being logged out...hmm....Try cleaning out your cookies from your computer


----------

